# ¿Como simular una batería?



## egp (Ene 8, 2021)

Hola a todos.
Para una tablet que se le murió la batería. Quiero alimentarla por la entrada del cargador pero sin batería no arranca ¿Se puede simular que tiene una batería conectando algún circuito a los bornes de batería de la tablet?

Gracias.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 8, 2021)

Desarma la Bateria ..y usa el BMS que trae...y lo conectas a cualquier otra Bateria... luego conectas tu cargador...
Así yo hice Funcionar Un Par de Celulares.. que No funcionaban sin la batería puesta, y sin la original..
Aparentemente algunos BMS de algunas Baterias, llevan un sensor o IC. que hace que sea detectado por el celular..Por lo menos en el caso de LG y Motorola..o en los modelos que he hecho la adaptación ..


----------



## egp (Ene 8, 2021)

Necesito para hacer una reforma que me pidieron a esa tablet Samsung Tab A 2016 (SM-T580), encontré el manual de service pero no trae los diagramas. Es posible que el archivo con los diagramsas sea SM-T580_SVC_MANUAL.pdf pero tambien puede ser que sea el mismo manual de service que tengo. (por lo de SVC en el nombre de archivo supongo que es el que tengo). En las dos paginas web donde tienen ese archivo me piden que pague la suscripción. No es por no pagar pero si no tiene los diagramas va a ser plata perdida.

¿Alguien que los tenga me los podrá facilitar, decirme donde puedo bajarlos gratuitamente o decirme si ese archivo contiene o no los diagramas?

Gracias.


----------



## ***** (Nov 9, 2021)

Si una tablet no tiene batería puedes simular una utilizando una fuente en su lugar. La fuente debe ser de 3.7V o 4.2V, y con amperaje igual o superior al consumo del tablet.


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 10, 2022)

***** dijo:


> Si una tablet no tiene batería puedes simular una utilizando una fuente en su lugar. La fuente debe ser de 3.7V o 4.2V, y con amperaje igual o superior al consumo del tablet.


Perdón que me entrometa. Tengo el mismo problema y me gustaría saber, si también se puede usar como reemplazo una pila recargable con el mismo voltaje y el mismo amperaje. Pregunto, porque, me llama la atención que salga más barato que una batería "original".


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 10, 2022)

Puede que si.
Si es sobre una tablet, entonces si, pero ten en cuenta el tamaño.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 10, 2022)

Una celda 18650, bien cargada, puede servir para probar la tablet. Solo debe tenerse en cuenta que no podrá funcionar por mucho tiempo, debido a la capacidad de la celda.


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 10, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Puede que si.
> Si es sobre una tablet, entonces si, pero ten en cuenta el tamaño.


Hola, DJ. Gracias por contestar. El tamaño no importa; total, le pensaba poner un portapila en la parte de afuera.


mcrven dijo:


> Una celda 18650, bien cargada, puede servir para probar la tablet. Solo debe tenerse en cuenta que no podrá funcionar por mucho tiempo, debido a la capacidad de la celda.


Hola, mcrven. Gracias por contestar. ¿ Y, cuánto tiempo, más o menos, podría estar funcionando ?


----------



## unmonje (Ene 10, 2022)

egp dijo:


> Necesito para hacer una reforma que me pidieron a esa tablet Samsung Tab A 2016 (SM-T580), encontré el manual de service pero no trae los diagramas. Es posible que el archivo con los diagramsas sea SM-T580_SVC_MANUAL.pdf pero tambien puede ser que sea el mismo manual de service que tengo. (por lo de SVC en el nombre de archivo supongo que es el que tengo). En las dos paginas web donde tienen ese archivo me piden que pague la suscripción. No es por no pagar pero si no tiene los diagramas va a ser plata perdida.
> 
> ¿Alguien que los tenga me los podrá facilitar, decirme donde puedo bajarlos gratuitamente o decirme si ese archivo contiene o no los diagramas?
> 
> Gracias.


Desde hace mas de una década que, no se divulgan los manuales de servicio, de casi nada, por la sencilla razón de que, no se supone que nadie deba reparar nada...se usa y se tira.
Los fabricantes no tienen interés en el service y en general no se proveen de repuestos, por eso la tasa de hurtos y robos.
Además, manipular baterías compactas de alta corriente como las usadas actualmente en móviles y tablets por personal no capacitado, está desaconsejado, a causa de su  potencial peligro de manipulación, particularmente cuando están envejecidas.
Como sea, a su riesgo, debería bastar una resistencia, pero el problema es que va a disipar bastante calor por unidad de superficie, si logra disiparlo bien no deberia haber problema.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 10, 2022)

Gueroppa dijo:


> Hola, DJ. Gracias por contestar. El tamaño no importa; total, le pensaba poner un portapila en la parte de afuera.
> 
> Hola, mcrven. Gracias por contestar. ¿ Y, cuánto tiempo, más o menos, podría estar funcionando ?



Una 18650, en buenas condiciones, anda por el orden de 1500 mA hora. La batería de la tablet suelen estar por el orden de 4500 mA hora, o más...
Digamos que debería poder funcionar entre 1 a 2 horas, pero todo dependerá del uso que se le de al móvil...


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 15, 2022)

Hola, foro. Resulta que estoy tratando de hacer andar una tablet, pero, sin batería, enchufándola directamente a una fuente. Al no poder conseguir una fuente de 3.8v de 5A, estaba pensando en conectarle a una Fuente Switching ( 12v 2A ) un Módulo Step Down de 5A, para bajarle el voltaje a los 3.8v, pero, la duda es, si me va a entregar esos 5A.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2022)

Evidentemente una tablet no consume 5A, ni uno tampoco.

La batería puede que sea de 5Ah que es otra cosa diferente.

Pasar de 12 a 5 y luego a 3,6 y luego...

Si necesitas 3,6 empieza por 3,6 y no marees. Solo te va a costar tiempo, dinero, espacio, pérdida de energía y sitios en los que puede fallar algo.

Usa una fuente de 4V y ya está, las baterías de 3,6V nominales se cargan hasta 4,2V


----------



## mcrven (Ene 15, 2022)

Para hacer andar cualquier equipo alimentado con celda(s) LI-Ion, sin la(s) Celda(s) instalada(s), deberá hacerse mediante una fuente de poder de tensión y corriente adecuada al equipo, conectándola directamente a los puntos de contacto del conector o Tarjeta Madre del dispositivo.
Siendo el caso de Celda Li-Ion, estaríamos hablando de tensión nominal de trabajo = 3,7 V, la corriente se determinaría según el equipo a alimentar (Celular, Tablet, etc.). La fuente deberá poder suministrar corriente de sobra, ya que será el dispositivo quien tome la corriente necesaria para su propio funcionamiento.

Ahora, cosa distinta es cargar la(s) Celda(s). Tanto los equipos, como la(s) Celda(s), cuentan con un sistema de carga a bordo. La(s) Celda(s) para alimentar Móviles y otros equipos, traen inserto un dispositivo conocido como BMS (Battery Managment Sistem); que es quien controla la tensión máxima de carga, las corrientes tanto de carga como de descarga y la temperatura. Internos, en los Móviles se encuentran un regulador de tensión para 4,2 V y este es quien alimenta corriente a la(s) Celda(s) vía BMS, y los indicadores de "Cargador Conectado / Desconectado", "Batería Agotada" y "Carga Completa", vía procesador.

NOTA: Comúnmente nos referimos a Baterías, pero este término no es siempre adecuado. Por ello me refiero a  Celda(s). En todo caso, se han llamado "PILAS" y se les llama "BATERÍA" cuando las Pilas se unen en paquetes de más de dos unidades. La conexión de estos paquetes puede ser en SERIE o, en Paralelo y, es entonces cuando el término correcto será BATERÍA.

*ATENCIÓN:* Lo aquí expuesto, relacionado con la CARGA de las celdas, *NO ES VÁLIDO PARA CELDAS tipo 18650 o similares*, puesto que estas no traen BMS incorporado.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2022)

Algunas si y otras no llevan BMS.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 15, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Algunas si y otras no llevan BMS.



Me referí a las tipo pilas intercambiables 18650. Tengo diferentes tamaños, modelos y marcas. Ninguna tiene BMS incorporado. Solo BATERÍAS, como las de LAPTOP, traen su BMS.


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 16, 2022)

Hola, Scooter y mcrven. Gracias por contestar. O sea, ¿ puedo usar cualquier fuente que ande, más o menos, en el rango de 3,5v y 4.5v con cualquier Amperaje ? Digo, un mínimo tiene que haber... ¿ Cuánta corriente consume una tablet ? Es una NEXT de 10".


----------



## paliz (Ene 16, 2022)

Para una tablet, necesitas una fuente que suministre mínimo 2 *A*mpers.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2022)

Gueroppa dijo:


> Hola, Scooter y mcrven. Gracias por contestar. O sea, ¿ puedo usar cualquier fuente que ande, más o menos, en el rango de 3,5v y 4.5v con cualquier Amperaje ? Digo, un mínimo tiene que haber... ¿ Cuánta corriente consume una tablet ? Es una NEXT de 10".


Tu sabrás lo que consume tu tablet. Yo no la tengo delante ni la he visto.

Si la batería era de 5Ah y duraba 5h pues 1A. Si gurada 10h pues 0,5A eso suponiendo que sea verdad la capacidad de la batería.

De lo que calcules, le pones el doble y listo.


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 17, 2022)

paliz dijo:


> Para una tablet, necesitas una fuente que suministre mínimo 2 amperios.


Hola, Paliz. Si funciona a 3.8*V*, ¿ se puede usar con una fuente de 4.5*V* ? O sino, ¿ *C*uál sería la tolerancia de voltaje ( mín y máx )?


Scooter dijo:


> Tu sabrás lo que consume tu tablet. Yo no la tengo delante ni la he visto.
> 
> Si la batería era de 5Ah y duraba 5h pues 1A. Si gurada 10h pues 0,5A eso suponiendo que sea verdad la capacidad de la batería.
> 
> De lo que calcules, le pones el doble y listo.


...o sea, 1A / h tengo que calcular. Listo. Entendido.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 17, 2022)

Gueroppa dijo:


> Hola, Paliz. Si funciona a 3.8*V*, ¿ se puede usar con una fuente de 4.5*V* ? O sino, ¿ *C*uál sería la tolerancia de voltaje ( mín y máx )?
> 
> ...o sea, 1A / h tengo que calcular. Listo. Entendido.



Cuando la tensión de la celda cae a 3,6V; el móvil debería indicar batería descargada y prepararse para apagar.
Igual si la tensión de la celda excede los 4,2V; el móvil debería indicar tensión excesiva y apagar.

Lo mejor es ajustar la fuente para 3,7V. La corriente de la fuente puede ser de 2A o más.


----------



## paliz (Ene 17, 2022)

Gueroppa dijo:


> Hola, Paliz. Si funciona a 3.8*V*, ¿ se puede usar con una fuente de 4.5*V* ? O sino, ¿ *C*uál sería la tolerancia de voltaje ( mín y máx )?
> 
> ...o sea, 1A / h tengo que calcular. Listo. Entendido.


*M*áximo 5 *V*oltios, *P*ero *L*o *I*mportante *E*s *E*l *A*mperaje *D*e *C*arga *Q*ue *D*ebe *S*uministrar *E*ntre 2 *A*mperios *P*ara *Q*ue *P*ueda *C*argarse *E*n *U*n *T*iempo *D*iscreto.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 18, 2022)

¿Carga?¿Que carga? Si va a quitar la batería no tiene nada que cargar.
Si la batería cargada al máximo tiene 4,2V yo no pasaría de ahí.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 18, 2022)

Lo ideal es que sea de tension constante, ya que el mas miliVoltio de diferencia, y es interpretado como baja o alta tension (carga baja, o carga excesiva de la bateria).

Luego 2 Amperes me parece ideal para no sobre exigir tanto a todo, y poder usar durante largas horas (eso ya veras y mediras si es asi).

Con respecto al calulo, es un estimado, que si por cada hora que pasa, consume cierto amperaje, entonces se dice que X Amperes por Hora.
Luego, por regla de 3, ya sacas de cuántos amperes consumidos, el caculo para seleccionar la fuente.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 18, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Carga?¿Que carga? Si va a quitar la batería no tiene nada que cargar.
> Si la batería cargada al máximo tiene 4,2V yo no pasaría de ahí.



4,2V es el límite de tensión para que la batería se recargue. No es el nivel de operación.
La tensión de operación de las celdas Li-Ion es 3,7 V. Una fuente para sustituir la batería debe ser de *3,7V, MUY BIEN REGUALDOS.*

La fuente debe ser capaz de suministrar *algo más de la CORRIENTE DE TRABAJO* del móvil.

P.D.: Esto lo había editado cerca del mediodía y... me lo había dejado en el tintero...


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 19, 2022)

Encontré una fuente adaptador que va de 0v pasando por 3v, 4.5v, 6v, 7,5v, 9v y 12v con 800mah. Lo curioso es que cuando lo pongo en 4.5v, me da como 7v. Va de los 7v a los 7,15v, más o menos, a veces un poco más. ¿ Cómo hago para que me dé entre los 3.7v a los 4v y que sea más estable ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2022)

Gueroppa dijo:


> Encontré una fuente adaptador que va de 0v pasando por 3v, 4.5v, 6v, 7,5v, 9v y 12v con 800mah. Lo curioso es que cuando lo pongo en 4.5v, me da como 7v. Va de los 7v a los 7,15v, más o menos, a veces un poco más. ¿ Cómo hago para que me dé entre los 3.7v a los 4v y que sea más estable ?




Esas fuentes son una porquería , en vacío dan de mas y te queman los aparatos , y ni le creas en los 800 mA


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 19, 2022)

Y fijate la polaridad, a veces están al revés aunque digan lo contrario.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 19, 2022)

Gueroppa dijo:


> Encontré una fuente adaptador que va de 0v pasando por 3v, 4.5v, 6v, 7,5v, 9v y 12v con 800mah. Lo curioso es que cuando lo pongo en 4.5v, me da como 7v. Va de los 7v a los 7,15v, más o menos, a veces un poco más. ¿ Cómo hago para que me dé entre los 3.7v a los 4v y que sea más estable ?


Tírala a la basura cuanto antes. Es el sitio en el que debe de estar.

PD.  Son mA y V no se vale cambiar mayúsculas por minúsculas y viceversa y la h ahí no va, va en las baterías.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Y fijate la polaridad, a veces están al revés aunque digan lo contrario.



El cable suele tener un enchufecito macho-hembra de dónde se invierte.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 19, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El cable suele tener un enchufecito macho-hembra de dónde se invierte.


Más comunes son las que tienen trimmers amarillos. pero nada que ver sus indicaciones con las medidas reales que se obtienen


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2022)

Yo debo usar un de esas con el seteo en 9V, para un teclado de 12V....
Por suerte un poco le creo el Amper que dice que tiene...


----------



## mcrven (Ene 19, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Yo debo usar un de esas con el seteo en 9V, para un teclado de 12V....
> Por suerte un poco le creo el Amper que dice que tiene...



Indica Amperios PMPO...



mcrven dijo:


> 4,2V es el límite de tensión para que la batería se recargue. No es el nivel de operación.
> La tensión de operación de las celdas Li-Ion es 3,7 V.





mcrven dijo:


> Una fuente para sustituir la batería debe ser de *3,7V MUY BIEN REGUALDOS.*
> 
> La fuente debe ser capaz de suministrar *algo más de la CORRIENTE DE TRABAJO* del móvil.
> 
> P.D.: Esto lo había editado cerca del mediodía y... me lo había dejado en el tintero...



Le recuerdo este post...

Saludos...


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 19, 2022)

...pero, entonces, ¿ no hay ninguna solución ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2022)

Acaso leiste lo que desde hace rato viene poniendo @mcrven ?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 19, 2022)

Claro pero no se olviden del BMS que traen las baterías originales...en algunas marcas ..no reconoce
​Ese es un LG que la batería ..ya no funcionaba..y para salir del paso..le adapte una batería de Samsung A2 y así funcionó 8 meses hasta que mí hermano compro celular nuevo...
Porque la batería de ese modelo de celular no se consigue dónde vivo...y en internet salía más caro la batería ..que el mismo celular...es el modelo LG que vino con lápiz.
Use el BMS de la batería original ..saque el BMS del Samsung y soldé tipo chapuza...en fin cumplió su objetivo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2022)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Claro pero no se olviden del BMS que traen las baterías originales...en algunas marcas ..no reconoce
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276955
> Ese es un LG que la batería ..ya no funcionaba..y para salir del paso..le adapte una batería de Samsung A2 y así funcionó 8 meses hasta que mí hermano compro celular nuevo...
> Porque la batería de ese modelo de celular no se consigue dónde vivo...y en internet salía más caro la batería ..que el mismo celular...es el modelo LG que vino con lápiz.
> Use el BMS de la batería original ..saque el BMS del Samsung y soldé tipo chapuza...en fin cumplió su objetivo


@Fogonazo @DOSMETROS o alguno, podrá editar el mensaje para eliminar el IMEI del telefono?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> @Fogonazo @DOSMETROS o alguno, podrá editar el mensaje para eliminar el IMEI del telefono?


Des-IMEI-zado


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 19, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> @Fogonazo @DOSMETROS o alguno, podrá editar el mensaje para eliminar el IMEI del telefono?


Gracias @DJ T3 .. buena observación.. igual no,, corre peligro .. ese celular se dio de baja el año pasado... y se puso en Banda negativa ...asi que el IMEI ya no sirve .. por mas hacker Rumano que seas .. por eso no me moleste en cubrir los datos. del celular..


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 19, 2022)

Digo, bajarle el voltaje. ¿ Qué se puede hacer ?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 19, 2022)

En contexto..resumiendo...cual es tu objetivo...que pretendes lograr con esa tablet??...
Porque hasta ahora con los datos que te dieron... cualquier electrónico...debería saldar sus dudas...


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 19, 2022)

"_*Lo que importa es tener fe en la gente, en que son buenos e inteligentes, y si les das herramientas, las usarán para hacer cosas maravillosas" *_Y, sí... porque, él, las herramientas ni ahí que las agarraba. 🤣

En fin, volviendo al tema... Quiero hacer arrancar una tablet sin la batería. Tengo una fuente adaptador que no me da el voltaje que necesito; o sea, lo quiero poner a 4,5v ( pero, me da como 7,2v ) y lo quiero bajar entre 3,8v y 4v. ¿ Cómo lo hago ?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 20, 2022)

Ya te hemos recomendado que no uses ese alimentador por su baja calidad. Si rompes la tablet avisado estás.

Pues abre el alimentador y mira a ver qué tiene dentro. Suelen tener un diodo y un condensador, nada más.

Te falta todo lo que no esté. Osea el resto de la fuente de alimentación. Cuando sepas lo que está sabrás lo que no está osea lo que tienes que poner.

Seguramente te falte el puente, un condensador mejor, y el regulador. Vamos, una fuente entera. Busca en el foro porque fuentes de alimentación hay de sobra de todas las formas y colores.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 20, 2022)

Esto va al F29...seguro.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 20, 2022)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Esto va al F29...seguro.


No creas, lo mismo no.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 20, 2022)

Tal vez la tablet ya trae un regulador de tensión.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 20, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Tal vez la tablet ya trae un regulador de tensión.


Pero no de 7V!!!  😅 

Deja de dar vueltas y preguntar lo mismo.

Compra o mejora esa fuente de alimentacion.
Usa algun modulo que venden que regule en 3.7V (tipo LM2596, pero tiene que ser TENSION constante, NO corriente constante)


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 20, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero no de 7V!!!  😅
> 
> Deja de dar vueltas y preguntar lo mismo.
> 
> ...


Fue mi 1er. post. Entonces, ¿ si le pongo un módulo step down me sirve ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 20, 2022)

Que si. Filtra bien todas las partes, iniciando en la fuente principal.

Primero debes mirar el datasheet para lo minimo y maximo, tanto de entrada como salida del "StepDown"


----------



## Gueroppa (Ene 28, 2022)

Buenas, muchachos. Entré para avisarles que hice arrancar la tablet. Me compré uno de esos Módulos Step Down lo conecté a la salida de una Fuente Adaptador que encontré por ahí en mi casa y, directamente, a la tablet ( ni siquiera lo tuve que pasar por el PCM ).
Esto no hubiese sido posible sin la ayuda de uds.. Así que, muchas gracias a todos. Hasta la próxima.


----------

